# Problems Connecting DVR 625 to Denon Receiver



## rvikram (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi,
I have a Denon 2807 hooked up via HDMI to a Panasonic AX100 U projector. I am trying to connect my Dish Network DVR/receiver to the Denon in order to be able to see TV through my projector. I have the standard Dish cable box "DISH Player-DVR 625" which supports 2 TVs and the receiver needs to be hooked to the second TV output. The cable box is on the first floor and hooked up to a TV, and the projector/receiver is in the basement and linked to TV2.

The TV1 output on the box supports RCA, Svideo and an optical digital output and the TV2 output supports RCA and a stereo agile modulated output.

I took the TV2 output and ran it through a VCR and connected the composite output of that to the composite inputs in the denon. when i switch it on, all i get is a blank screen. I read in some other posts that there may be a cable box issue here.

Can anyone recommend a work around? would I need to move my cable box to the basement? I would like to avoid this, if possible, but can do it if this is the only option.

Thanks..


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

You have a fairly complex receiver in the Denon 2807 that is capable of converting your Composite or S-Video Signals to HDMI. It is possible that you do not have the conversion function turned on or setup correctly to output HDMI to your projector. Check your user manual on pages 14 and 51 to make sure that you have both the input and output configurations set properly. You didn't mention whether it had worked with other inputs or whether this is a completely new setup.

..Doyle


----------



## rvikram (Jan 22, 2007)

This is a brand new set up. I have an Oppo 981 DVD player which is connected to the Denon through HDMI and then outputting to the projector. This works perfectly. I just had a problem with the cable box. The HT installer told me that I would need a tuner to connect the cable box to the receiver, hence i have it going into my VCR and then the composite outputs to the receiver. 

I do have the convert analog to HDMI option selected in the receiver. I will check the manual this evening though.

Thanks.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

OK, make sure that in your video setup that in the advanced setup for Video (4) that you have both the Video Convert (3) and the HDMI Output set to On (4). Check pages 49-51 especially in your manual to make sure that you have turned Video convert on for the specific input that you are using (likely DBS) 

As I said, this is a fairly complex receiver so lots of little details to get everything setup right. 

..Doyle


----------



## rvikram (Jan 22, 2007)

I did what you told me and it still does not work. Since the TV signal is going through the VCR, I thought I'll check out if that connection is ok. When I play a tape, it works perfectly through the receiver. Turning the tape off, usually meant that the TV signal would go through. But that does not seem to be happening here. I still get the black screen.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Ok, you are losing me on this. 
Are you saying that when you run your VCR video from a VCR Tape into your Denon receiver that you can see that video on your projector?
But you cannot see the video when it comes over the RF coax on TV2 and into the VCR. 
If that is the case then I suspect that you either do not have the VCR tuned to the same RF channel that your 625 is outputting or you might have the VCR set to line in instead of Antenna in. 

Bottom line is that if you are using the RF channel output, you are sending the lowest quality signal to your projector. You really should move the Dish Receiver down next to the Denon and connect directly to it with S-Video. Then send the modulated RF signal from it back upstairs to the other TV. 

..Doyle


----------



## rvikram (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Doyle. My problem is exactly as you have stated it. I am getting the Video output when I play the tape, but not the 625 output. If I do move the 625 down, and connect with S-video, isn't that just for the video, How do I get the sound to the receiver? 

I do have the video set for antenna in, not line in.

Vikram


----------



## ddwhiz (Jan 17, 2007)

vickram,the way it sounds the basement should be your tv1 location since all your HT stuff is down there and the tv2 out from 1st floor limits your options. if you do leave 625 upstairs,the key to your problem is the vcr input/output options.check vcr manual or on-screen menu for correct settings.


----------



## ddwhiz (Jan 17, 2007)

almost forgot,utilize dolby digital optical out from 625 to get best sound.


----------



## rvikram (Jan 22, 2007)

The one thing I made a mistake is mentioning the model number of the STB. I have a 522 DVR receiver. I looked at the Dish Network site and assumed that I have a 625. 

Since the consensus seemed to be that this was a VCR issue, I decided to test it out. I disconnected the output to the Denon and connected that to a TV. This time the VCR outputted both the VHS tape and the TV signal without any problem. The only thing that I had to do was to change the TV channel to 3 for the VHS tape and to 80 for the Dish Signal. If I do not change the channel to 80, I get the same blue screen that I get on my projector. Could this be something that is causing my problem? Is there any way to change channel on the denon? I did not think so.

Unfortunately as of now, I cannot move the STB to the basement due to the wiring. so however bad the signal is, I'll live with it. As I tested, there is signal to the basement, it id going through the VCR when I connect to a TV. I am sure that there is some minor change I need to make in order to get the picture through the receiver. With this info, any suggestions?

-Vikram


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Ok, I am still a little confused but you may have given a clue. You are sending the TV2 signal to the VCR. This signal has to be on Channels 21-69. You need to check your VCR to see if you have its tuner set for Cable channels or Antenna channels. Channel 80 on antenna is at a UHF frequency whereas the Cable Channel 80 is not. Also Cable channel 80 is not an allowable channel for a 522. Check your 522 setup and see which channel you have the TV2 set to and then set the VCR to the same CABLE CHANNEL. If the VCR is set to Antenna channels then switch it to Cable. 

You could also run a second test by connecting the line running to the VCR to TV1 instea of TV2. TV1 outputs on Channel 3 or 4 and these channels are at the same frequency whether you are on Antenna or Cable. 

Hopefully this is it. 

..Doyle


----------



## rvikram (Jan 22, 2007)

The TV that I am running the tests on in the basement is a relic and has only one UHF input. That may be the reason that i have to change it to TV channel 80. I will try to do what you have recommended in the evening when i get back home. But just to clarify currently how this is set up without the Denon

for vhs tape: TV2 connected to UHF input of VCR . VCR on channel 3, TV on channel 3. VCR connected to TV on UHF input port

for dish channels: TV2 connected to UHF input of VCR. VCR on channel 3, TV on channel 80. VCR still connected to TV on same UHF input.

When I get the denon set up, i was planning on the TV2 being connected to the VCR. Then passing through the signal through composite out of the VCR to the denon.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Ok, that is not likely to work well. I think I understand some of the problem. 

Lets try changing the system a little just to make sure you are getting good signals through to your receiver and your projector. 
Test-
Change the output coax cable on your Dish 522 that is currently on TV2 and move it to TV1. This should send a CH3/4 signal to the VCR. Now tune the VCR to Channel 3. Set your old TV set also to Channel 3. You should now be able to tune the VCR up or down from channel 3 and have the picture appear or disappear depending if you are on the Ch 3 or not. Do not set the VCR in pass through mode. 
Once you have this working, you should be able to take the Composite or S-Video output from your VCR and put that into your Denon and have it upconvert it to your projector. 

Now I will try to explain why your current system does not work. 
You are sending a channel to the VCR on TV2. That channel is a cable channel located between Channel 21 and 69. You also must be using the Pass through mode and so the Old TV which apparently cannot tune Cable channels has to be set to channel 80 to get a picture. I would guess the picture is poor. Also, when the VCR is in pass through mode it does not take that signal and output it through the Composite or S-Video outputs. Because of that there is no signal to upconvert. However, when you play a tape, then the VCR outputs on both Composite and S-video and you get an upconverted signal on your VCR. 

To Fix the problem and use TV2. You need to know which channel you are sending to the VCR from the 522. You will have to go into the setup menu and see what channel is set. Then you need to set your VCR to receive Cable channels and tune the VCR to the same channel that you are sending from TV2. Once you do this, you should have an output on both Composite and S-Video to upconvert to your projector. You will also need to connect the red and white audio lines from the VCR to the appropriate Denon inputs. 

Let me know if any of this is unclear.

..Doyle


----------



## rvikram (Jan 22, 2007)

you rock Doyle. I hope this works. I will check it out in the evening and let you know.

I really appreciate the level of detail of your replies.

Thanks...Vikram


----------



## rvikram (Jan 22, 2007)

Doyle,
Followed the instructions exactly and the VCR auto tuned to the correct channel . Everything works perfectly. Thank you. BTW: TV2 was outputting on channel 80.

-Vikram


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

Great! When I looked at the online manual it said channels 21-69 but if it works with 80 then that solves the problem. This is really a great forum, it will really keep you abreast of what is going on with Dish and when there are changes you need to know about. Glad to have been a help.

..Doyle


----------

